# GWT Webshop



## jamesjr. (25. Sep 2014)

Hey,

für ein Projekt soll mit hilfe von GWT ein Webshop programmiert werden. Es sollen bücher angezeigt in den warenkorb gelegt werden können und bestellt werden können zusätzlich soll es eine login möglichkeit geben die zur eingabe neuer bücher führt. ausserdem sollen noch unterschiedliche sprachen gewählt werden können und eine suchmöglichkeit realisiert werden könnt ihr da weiterhelfen ich finde nicht so richtig den start in die gwt welt


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (25. Sep 2014)

Da gab's doch schon mal was hier im Forum zu dem selben Thema....
-> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/37610-gwt-online-shop-erstellen.html



> ich finde nicht so richtig den start in die gwt welt


Da hilft dir sicher Google weiter...
Hab einfach mal "gwt Einführung" gegooglet und jede Menge Tutorials und Videos bekommen


----------

